# project audi coupe gt



## chase20v (Nov 25, 2006)

1984 audi coupe gt. By far the cleanest gt i've ever seen. 99,xxx original miles
plans:
BBS RS 16x7.5 16x8.5
2 bennett coilovers
shaved bay
interior overhaul
bumper tuck
Progress so far
front bumper tuck before and after
















rear bumper tuck before and after


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (chase20v)*

looks good! Car seems clean from what I can see so far how much did you pick it up for?


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (chase20v)*

I'd hit it.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## AudiCoupeGT (Oct 22, 2008)

look good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (chase20v)*

We'd love to do a feature on it once you have it together.


----------



## chase20v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*

this is the goal! Coilovers coming this week!


----------



## chase20v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks good! Car seems clean from what I can see so far how much did you pick it up for?

its actually the owner of "eurowise" car. Think he paid $2,000 for it in Oregon almost rust free! Car is currently in NC


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (chase20v)*

I can't say I'm a fan of the Gold rivets on the BBSs, but that's just personal taste. Love what you're doing with it. BTW, I have a new old stock Kamei chin spoiler for these cars. If I don't use it I have like two other people who've said they want it. I don't know if anyone's interested in remaking them, but let me know if you need a model. It's two piece and this one's still in the box with no paint on it. I will probably eventually use it, but don't mind lending it for moulds if someone's up to that.
-G


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_...BTW, I have a new old stock Kamei chin spoiler for these cars. If I don't use it I have like two other people who've said they want it. ...
-G

I am one of those two people, right?


----------



## Ge[email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (84cgtturbo)*

Top of the list. Teach2 also asked about some project he's working on. If someone can reproduce it though, that means one for everybody.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (chase20v)*

I am very interested in making the molds for this!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (euro inc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro inc* »_I am very interested in making the molds for this!

http://s2.photobucket.com/albu...1.pbw
I have the chin spoiler only. His car has the full kit. I can take some more pics of how it's packed. This thing in CF would be bada$$.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://s2.photobucket.com/albu...1.pbw
I have the chin spoiler only. His car has the full kit. I can take some more pics of how it's packed. This thing in CF would be bada$$.

carbon fiber no problem! Yall hook it up with the part I can duplicate it!


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (euro inc)*

Please, please, please mold this!
I'd be all about it!


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (A2DubNut)*

I haven't seen that little slide show before, but it is excellent.
I like to be reminded once in a while that there are (a few?) others like me who are crazy about these old cars, making them like new or better with a few tasteful upgrades, and keeping them like new.

_Quote, originally posted by *euro inc* »_
carbon fiber no problem! Yall hook it up with the part I can duplicate it!

I'd like to see this happen.
For that matter, George, how about the BBS spoiler, too?
If priced fairly, I'd take one of each.



_Modified by teach2 at 6:22 PM 5/4/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (teach2)*

I'll photograph both and post. 
So where do we go from here? I suppose I need to ship it to you, then you can return me the originals? Maybe we should chat. PM me with your number and I can call. I'll be in Herndon at Audi tomorrow all day but back in on Wednesday. I can make both available as I have both Kamei and BBS new old stock unpainted that I've been saving for my '84 4KQ.


----------



## blewtoon (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*

Add me to the list interested in this in cf.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (blewtoon)*

George, why don't you take the front spoiler replica talk to a separate thread, insted of screwing up this project thread?


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_George, why don't you take the front spoiler replica talk to a separate thread, insted of screwing up this project thread?









no worries dude. its my thread anyways! Pm sent!


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (chase20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chase20v* »_this is the goal! Coilovers coming this week!


You will need to chop the strut housings down and use rabbit strut inserts to get that low in the front. Its known as the Jamie mod.
This was my finished product








This was 1/4 of the way down. All the way down will put the frame rails on the ground.








This was almost all the way down on The Brits Fox.








Project looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*

There's some of the other pieces for the Kamei X1 kit available on Ebay.de right now. Looks like the side skirts & rear (although one of the rear pieces appears broken). The front spoiler appears to be the OEM one, but it could be usedx to complete the package if you guys are serious about re-making this kit. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kompletter-...%3A50 
J. 


_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 5:02 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (euro inc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro inc* »_
no worries dude. its my thread anyways! Pm sent! 

Actually, it's a good idea to start a new one. PM sent. They're very different in construction and I'll start a new thread when I post photos tomorrow. Starting a new thread will make it more searchable and easier to find for those looking to buy them if you make them. Good for all. Thanks for keeping things on track Per.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_
You will need to chop the strut housings down and use rabbit strut inserts to get that low in the front. Its known as the Jamie mod.
This was my finished product








This was 1/4 of the way down. All the way down will put the frame rails on the ground.








This was almost all the way down on The Brits Fox.








Project looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

would you be open to doing an FAQ that we could post in the B2 FAQ thread?
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=1795674


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (chase20v)*

got the 2bennet coil over program in today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*

Per asked me to create a new thread about the BBS and Kamei chin spoilers. I did and it's here.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4385932


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
would you be open to doing an FAQ that we could post in the B2 FAQ thread?
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=1795674


I helped Jamie (The Brit) do his chop. He originally came up with the idea hence the name the "Jamie mod" .
He did a write up 
Here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3324435
Ric (Banned Wagon) also did an amazing job making his own custom housings with re-angled tie rods .
Here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3397448
The reason for the chop is an instant 46mm drop and you still retain suspension travel.
Most of us who have done this run Rabbit Bilstein SP's
I ran one auto-x in my stock other than the coils, leaking exhaust, 150k+ mile coupe and placed 2nd in NASA TTX-F class. I lost to a fully prepped Sentra SE-R. I posted times faster then many miata's, evo's, and WRX's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am converting my coupe to quattro and i will probably see about mod'ing the rear housings as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (Fox-N-It)*

Wow, that's a crazy project you have going.
Might you have any pics of your car that could be used if we did a B2 version posted in this forum?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yup, I'll try to dig up the pics scattered around on my hard drives and start a new suspension thread.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (chase20v)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (euro inc)*

What are you guys going to do with the bumper-mounted turn signals? 
Man, I need to find a source for Euro bumpers.


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*

Lookin good boys cant wait to see this thing completed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What are you guys going to do with the bumper-mounted turn signals? 
Man, I need to find a source for Euro bumpers.

Let us know if you do find a source for Euro bumpers. 
BTW for the turn signals I found that InPro turn signal lenses for the VW MK2 can be easily modded to fit the original CGT housings. I got a set of smoked ones on my CGT, but they also offer several colors. 
Pics for reference-


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What are you guys going to do with the bumper-mounted turn signals? 
Man, I need to find a source for Euro bumpers.

i smoked them. they were drying in the picture


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (chase20v)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (euro inc)*

Looks great. 
Do you guys have any thoughts on the chin spoilers from looking at the pics in the other thread?


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: project audi coupe gt ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks great. 
Do you guys have any thoughts on the chin spoilers from looking at the pics in the other thread?

im def down to do it!


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (euro inc)*

mine is a modified-to-fit 84 Celica spoiler


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: project audi coupe gt (euro inc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro inc* »_









verry nice saw ya at the show last week


----------

